# Ethernet-Profibus-Netzwerk über LWL



## escalon (21 September 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Projekt in Auftrag, wo ich mehrere SPS und Messcomputer zur Überwachung in einem Netzwerk vereinen soll. Das Netz ist gebäudeübergreifend und soll daher über LWL realisiert werden. Aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich mich für ein Ringnetzwerk entschieden. Die SPS laufen über Profibus, die Messcomputer über Ethernet. Am Ende der Geschichte steht im Ringnetzwerk ein OPC-Server, der die Daten dann visuell aufbereiten soll.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich SPS und Messcomputer jeweils mittels LWL-Konverter auf ein gemeinsames LWL Ringnetzwerk schalten kann? Oder gibt es dort durch die verschiedenen Protokolle schwierigkeiten?
Danke im voraus für alle Antworten


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Wo ist in einem Ring das Ende?

Also für Profibus auf LWL brauchst du T-Koppler. An einem T-Koppler kannst du bis zu 31 Teilnehmer anschließen.

Da kann ich dir drei verschiedene anbieten.
1. PSI-MOS-PROFIB/FO 660 T 
- mit Polymerfaser bis zu 70m Distanz
- mit HCS-Faser bis zu 400m Distanz
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2708287

2.                          PSI-MOS-PROFIB/FO 850 T 
- mit HCS-Faser bis zu 800m Distanz
- mit Multimode-Faser bis zu 3300m Distanz
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2708261

2.                          PSI-MOS-PROFIB/FO1300 T
 - mit Multimode-Faser bis zu 25km Distanz
 - mit Singlemode-Faser bis zu 45km Distanz
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2708892

Für Ethernet auf Profibus gibt es den FL NP PND-4TX PB.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2985071
Der ist zwar ein Proxy für Profinet, aber da Profinet auf Ethernet basiert, müsste er auch für Ethernet funktionieren. Aber ich frag nochmal bei mir in der Firma nach.

Weitere Infos auf Anfrage.


----------



## escalon (22 September 2009)

Hallo Mobi!
Ich meinte auch das Ende der Geschichte, aber stimmt, ist etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt ;-)
Der FL NP PND-4TX PB klingt interessant, wäre gut zu wissen, ob der auch für Ethernet funktioniert. Denkst du denn das klappt protokolltechnisch mit Ethernet-Protokoll und Profibus DP-Protokoll auf einer LWL-Leitung? Oder werden die durch die Konverter mit umgesetzt?


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Also ich habe heute nochmal nachgefragt und der FL NP PND-4TX PB ist *nur* für Profinet, leider. Aber ich werd noch weiter gucken ob ich was finde um Ethernet an Profibus anzuschliessen. Also Profibus und Ethernet zusammen auf LWL geht nicht. Was auf jeden Fall schonmal funktioniert sind die T-Koppler für Profibus auf LWL. Ich such jetzt nur was für Ethernet auf Profibus.

Ich hätte hier einen Ethernet/Profibus-Gateway von einem anderen Hersteller.
http://www.comsoft.de/html/icpd/products/gateways/fnl.htm

Edit: Und hier ist noch einer.
http://www.automationpartner.de/produkte/produkt031.html


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Kann sein, das auf dem Modul von Comsoft, das Comsoft nur von uns draufgelabelt ist. Also es ist Technik von uns drin. Aber da werde ich mich nochmal informieren. Weil das fällt mir bei dem FL NP PND-4TX PB auf.

Von uns:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/pho...ges/productimages/large/21699_1000_int_04.jpg

Von Comsoft:
http://img.directindustry.de/images_di/photo-g/profinet-profibus-gateway-357297.jpg

Kann natürlich auch umgekehrt sein.


----------



## hausenm (24 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
solltest du eine S7 haben (was ja nicht unwahrscheinlich ist ) kannst du auch OLM G12 einsetzen (nur für Profibus). Was das Ethernet betrifft andere physikalische layer und andere Protokolle haut nicht hin. Es würde doch auch die Möglichkeit bestehen, die SPSen über Ethernet zu vernetzen (Vorteil ein Netz und weniger Instalationsaufwand). Dann über einen Link und fertig


----------



## escalon (5 Oktober 2009)

Hi und vielen Dank für Eure Anworten!
Ich bin jetzt verschiedene Varianten durchgegangen und habe zwei Varianten in die engere Auswahl gestellt.
Die erste Variante besteht aus einem Ringnetzwerk für Profibus-Daten, sowie aus einem Netzwerk in Sterntopologie  für Ethernet-Daten. Beide Netzwerke überschneiden sich nur im OPC-Server.
Der Vorteil in dieser Variante liegt darin, dass keine teuren Profibus auf Ethernet Konverter nötig sind. Dafür werden aber mehr LWL-Konverter und zwei weitere LWL-Fasern benötigt. (Zur Info: Die Wege der Profibus- und Ethernet Daten liegen physikalisch nah bei einander.
Die zweite Variante entspricht der von hausenm. (Es handelt sich übrigens um die S7er Reihe ;-) ) Hier gibt es nur ein Ethernet-Ringnetzwerk, an das aber auch die Profibus-Geräte über Konverter angeschlossen sind. Die Vorteile sind hier, dass nur ein LWL-Konverter pro Gebäude und nur zwei LWL-Fasern nötig sind. Der Nachteil sind eben die teuren Ethernet auf Profibus-Konverter.

Welche Variante würdet ihr denn empfehlen?
Und welchen LWL-Kabeltyp würdet ihr auf eine max. Entfernung von 250m zwischen zwei Geräten wählen?


----------



## Mobi (5 Oktober 2009)

Ich würde einfach beide Möglichkeiten mal genau durchkalkulieren.


----------



## Bernard (6 Oktober 2009)

Warum benutzt du nicht einfach Profinet.

damit wird deine Topologie einfacher weil du nur ein Netz verwendest.


----------



## Mobi (6 Oktober 2009)

Da haben wir Profinet Proxys für Profibus.

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2985071&parentUID=852236196


----------



## Bernard (7 Oktober 2009)

Ja und genau auf diese könnte man bei Profinet CPU`s verzichten.
Profinet beinhaltet vollständig Ethernet und ist Echtzeitfähig.
Die meisten CPU z.B. S7-315_2_PN/DP haben sowohl Profinet als auch Profibus on Bord.Zur Kommunikation zwischen den SPSen gibt es eine offene
TCP/IP Möglichkeit.Desweiteren können über die Profibusschnittstellen
eigene oder zusammenhängende Subnetze für die Slaveanbindung aufgebaut werden.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Mobi (7 Oktober 2009)

Welche SPSen sind denn vorhanden oder stehen die auch noch zur Debatte?


----------



## Mobi (7 Oktober 2009)

escalon schrieb:


> ...
> Und welchen LWL-Kabeltyp würdet ihr auf eine max. Entfernung von 250m zwischen zwei Geräten wählen?



Achja, ich würde HCS-Faser nehmen.


----------



## escalon (7 Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt das ganze nochmal durchkalkuliert und würde wohl mit der ersten Variante, wo der Ring über Profibus läuft, einen Tick günstiger kommen. Das hängt allerdings vor allem von den Preisen der nicht gerade günstigen Konverter ab. Da müsste ich noch konkrete Angebote von mehreren Seiten einholen. Es ist also noch nichts fest entschieden 



Bernard schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du nicht einfach Profinet.
> 
> damit wird deine Topologie einfacher weil du nur ein Netz verwendest.


Profinet wäre natürlich auch eine Variante, die ich bisher noch nicht in betracht gezogen habe, da es meine Aufgabe ist ein Profibus-Netzwerk anzulegen. Ich denke aber ich werde das auch mal durchgehen und falls es günstiger kommt, kann ich das bestimmt auch durchsetzen. Ich weiss aber leider nicht genau welche CPU die SPS haben. Ich weiss nur von einer, dass es eine SPS 7 300 - 314C-2DP ist. Ich schätze mal die anderen sind von der gleichen Sorte. Können die von Haus aus Profinet?
Vertragen sich denn Profinet und Ethernet-Anlagen untereinader in einem Netz?



Mobi schrieb:


> Achja, ich würde HCS-Faser nehmen.


Die wären mir eigentlich auch am liebsten. Allerdings soll der LWL mit mehreren Fasern ausgelegt sein, falls später noch etwas nachträglich erweitert werden soll und da sind HCS-Faser zeimlich teuer. So kosten 8-Faser HCS-Kabel von Helukabel gut 3000Eur für 100m. Das ist gegenüber Multimode-Glasfaser-LWL doch schon ganz schön happig. :-(


----------

